# Anyone keep Red cherry Shrimp with Cherry barbs?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

The barbs will make quick work of the shrimp.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Darkblade48 said:


> The barbs will make quick work of the shrimp.


Are you talking about barbs in general or the red cherry barbs?

The red cherry barb is like the glow light or neon tetra of the barb world. 

They don't bother anyone in my other 75 gallon tank and are very timid. 

Have you seen them eating the red cherry shrimp first hand or know someone who tried it? 

Thanks.


----------



## gregorylampron (Mar 28, 2016)

They pick antennae and legs until they notice there is a whole meal attached, esp. after molting. Your larger tank more than likely has enough room that your barbs in there are not fighting for food or territory.

Please keep hands off glass.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

*


gregorylampron said:



They pick antennae and legs until they notice there is a whole meal attached, esp. after molting. Your larger tank more than likely has enough room that your barbs in there are not fighting for food or territory.

Please keep hands off glass.

Click to expand...

You have seen this happen before? 

Currently my cherry Barbs are inside my 75 gallon tank. I did add 2 big amano ( algae eating shrimp) which are much larger than cherry barb and look like mini lobsters. 

Do you think the amano shrimp are safe? 

Thanks. 
*


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

*barbs*

You cannot mix shrimp with fish period. The only fish that can co-exist with shrimp is the oto catfish.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

​


sfshrimp said:


> You cannot mix shrimp with fish period. The only fish that can co-exist with shrimp is the oto catfish.


This is not always true. I keep shrimp in a tank with Apistos and they coexist.


----------



## WetFfox (Jul 31, 2015)

i keep red cherry shrimp with rummy nose, neons, Harlequin Rasbora and a very docile Beta.

shrimp thrive in that tank


----------



## Goomie (Jul 21, 2015)

I wouldn't suggest keeping shrimp with cherry barbs. My cherry barbs are not at all timid. They run my tank. If it wasn't for the fact that they're small they would probably pick the fins off the other fish. 

They're not aggressive, just extremely active and always looking for a meal.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

WetFfox said:


> i keep red cherry shrimp with rummy nose, neons, Harlequin Rasbora and a very docile Beta.
> 
> shrimp thrive in that tank


So:

rummy nose tetra: YES
Neon Tetra: YES
Glow Light Tetra: YES
White Cloud: YES 
Precilla Tetra: ???? Peaceful and max size 2 inches(like other 3 tetra on the list) 

Any idea about the Priscilla Tetra or the cherry barb in your opinion? Also, do you agree with my mini list of fish ok with red cherry shrimp? 

Thanks.


----------



## trapperwolves (Nov 26, 2011)

I keep shrimp in all of my tanks with no problems. 3 of my tanks have small sized fish like celestrial pearl danios, chili rasboras, and ember tetras (See my signature). They don't bother my shrimp at all although I imagine they will grab a baby shrimp or 2. That's why I keep my tanks heavily planted to give the babies plenty of places to hide. I went with the colored theme like you were discussing. The chili rasboras and cherry shrimp are my red tank. The ember tetras and the orange shrimp are my--obviously--orange tank.


----------

